# Pouched rats <3



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys!!! 
Do any of you own any pouched rats? I'm looking for someone who can discuss their health, care & other such things  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone on The Rat Fan Club on Facebook has one... Can't remember the name right now though.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

For future reference, please keep your Gambian Pouched Rat topics in the "other animal mischief" section.


----------



## JessYep (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sorry they are illegal in my state . I would love to own one though! Good luck with your search!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I would love to own one as well! I don't know if they're legal in my state or not though.


----------

